# ol2??



## 89ezgo (Jun 19, 2014)

I have 29.5 original outlaws s/w on my 08 brute force.. but I want to go up to a 14inch wheel.. so im looking at set of ol2s s/2 will I pull these just as good as my original outlaws?


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Not without some clutch mods. OL2s weigh more. You'll need to change springs at the very least. Maybe look into having your primary modified. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Just change your primary and secondary springs


----------

